# Need Fitness Help!!



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Right, I need to get fit again!!

Story is, when i was younger and before i started working full-time, I was as fit as a fiddle, out on my bike all the time, was eating normal with not much junk food and quite a nice six pack to go with it.

Now i am a lazy, i am always eating junk food. I did join the gym last winter but went half a dozen times. I really want to get back my six pack and feel alot less lazy. I am a joiner and always on my feet, and lifting all the time, so i am strong.

So i was wondering if anyone has a plan i can stick to in terms of excerise's and eating. Plan to get out running alot but what can i do at home. Is ther anything online, Is the nike ipod sensor worth getting and using the plan on that.

Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I struggle with the gym, find it's easier to go before work rather than after, as for eating I find not buying junk food, crisps, biscuits etc helps. Replace bread with ryvita or something along those lines and eat plenty of fruit and veg.


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah plan to stop that in my piece bag. I would like an online regime or something like that. What about sit ups and press ups at night???


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't do sit ups every night the muscles need rest time to recuperate.


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Right ok. Could do with an online planner


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting thoughts that might help me too. Gym is boring. Need to run and get some energy back.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I really enjoy the gym. I only train in the mornings and mostly go to classes. I find that if I go at 6.45am I'm so tired I only wake up half way through the class!


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

It not the gym am bothered about its stuff i want to do without going to the gym


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

look into x90.... you can do it at home...lots of different exercises to do...

:thumb:


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok you need to increase youth protein in take and lower your carb in take as mentioned above try to cut down on bread , pasta,red meat . If you work out first thing in the morning pre breakfast you are doing carb depletion training which means you have no ready fuel in your stomach to use and burn for energy so your body strips fat to use to fuel its self . Now if you run when you are nearing the end try and run hard for the last 1 or 2 mins if you can to put your body in shock to burn more and it will keep burning longer after training . Ok run every other day at most unless you are in need of a lot of weight loss first even then try to mix your running style up . Ok weights light and high rep every other day to tone not massive build . Food wise protein shake after weights to stop muscle being burnt as fuel . Ok food fish is good , prawns . Chicken although turkey is better any protein based food is good omelettes but two egg whites to one yoke . . Salad green salad is bang on along wiv fully skimmed milk . All this is a base to work to with do so and weight will drop but please make sure your healthy ish before you do any exercise


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Ps the Nike plus is awesome to help set your goals i use it


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

andysubaru30 said:


> Right, I need to get fit again!!
> 
> Story is, when i was younger and before i started working full-time, I was as fit as a fiddle, out on my bike all the time, was eating normal with not much junk food and quite a nice six pack to go with it.
> 
> ...


Start out with some stretching exercises - Exercises to alleviate Repetitive Strain Injury (RSI) - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-...s-alleviate-repetitive-strain-injury-rsi.html


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks slightyfaster, that is good of you to get out of your way to write that. Yeah i am health but i need a good kick up the **** to get going. Its hard to find a good food diet, as i am on my feet all day, i am always starving when it comes to tea breaks so need to eat the right things then. Ordered a nike plus so will get that up and running. Plan to get out running and push the limit at the same time.


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok start off nice and steady dude no point going out for 2 miles or so to find out your knackered and need to ring the Mrs to come and get you lol . Also don't get cold now winter is coming full length track suit bottoms ,gloves, and a wick away top that is still warm . I have ripped many a calf muscle after only a half a mile due to not keeping my legs warm . Believe me your hands will get proper cold in winter . Snacks you say hmmm the down fall of a good body . Ok he your serious about all this look up a protein shake called LONSDALE FEED N LEAN . Have one for lunch and or afternoon break and it will fill you up and give your body the protein kick . Its a meal replacement drink . Chocolate or strawberry flavour . Be careful on your stretches before you are warm . Leg swings are good but don't go touching your toes cold dude or you going to bust you tendons all over . The Nike system gives you set programs to follow to reach your goal if you choose to subscribe to them . Happy running


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah planning running 1 mile to start with. Got my nike plus in post today with strap so have set that up and ready to go. Yeah gloves and an hat out and will have full streches before i head out.


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Slow down big guy full stretches err careful you should go out nice and steady for a few hundred yards to warm up a little before full stretches dude never do it straight out cold unless your doing leg swings or arm swings to get moving . A nice little trot to warm up is good before them or just set out jogging real steady .


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I know this thread has been quiet for a while but a note on running. question for you slightlyfaster?
you said in your previous post to run in the morning when you have no carbs as your body will eat into fat stores for energy. meaning burn fat and trim down flabby bellies! that correct?
what will happen if i did the opposite. i have not long started jogging amoungst other things and found myself having a meal/protein shake then a couple of hours later play football for 50mins (in goal) then a short run probs 1.5 mile ish then some bench/leg strengthning exercises. Would that be the wrong order? main is bigger arms and leaner abs and bigger legs inc calfs.

sorry for the essay thought the questions may help other people to


----------



## Mac 96 (Oct 17, 2011)

I find both running and watching the amount i eat helps,

I felt like you so i starting training and i ran both the great north run in september and just done the 10k in sheffield this month 

Its the beer i have a thing with


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok yes it means flabby bellies . Beer every mans down fall . Ok get up have a shake and then do sport will make you fitter and go longer at your sport at you have fueled up a little first . Early this year i got up had breakfast at 7 protein shake at 12 then went for a 20 min run at 6pm came back went on the weightsmax 50 kg working my reps and 35kg on my leg reps then after i finished had my tea tuna sala monthsd etc and after 4 months had arms to big for my shirts nice upper body shape and large calfs which all go all looked good but buggered up my wardrobe lol if that's what you want you should be going in the right direction mate . Do fuel up though as soon as possible after your


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

AAnd it don't read quiet right as the dam phone has protective text lol


----------



## EvanB (Nov 2, 2011)

My Girlfriend bought me a pass to a bootcamp program that she found online. It combined military workouts with marathon training and they also gave me a nutrition plan to follow. It really helped me get in the best shape of my life. Maybe this is  something you can try too .


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

EvanB said:


> My Girlfriend bought me a pass to a bootcamp program that she found online. It combined military workouts with marathon training and they also gave me a nutrition plan to follow. It really helped me get in the best shape of my life. Maybe this is  something you can try too .


Have you ever wondered what made her look for the boot camp . And if you sent a woman that link o my god would the **** hit the fan over the you don't fancy me and the Owww so i am fat am i lol


----------



## EvanB (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol , true true, but it's not as bad as it sounds. She's a workout freak and I'm okay. She's been trying to get me to do classes and yoga and s*** with her forever. But I did say I wanted to really get back to really working out. So she bought it for me so I didn't have an excuse. 

Not such an insult, and of course she likes hearing that she's was right


----------

